# Sonic the Hedgehog: Kinofilm lässt die Kassen klingeln



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sonic the Hedgehog: Kinofilm lässt die Kassen klingeln*

						Nach dem ersten Wochenende in den Kinos lässt sich festhalten, dass der im Vorfeld kritisierte Sonic-Film trotz allem Gegenwind ein voller Erfolg geworden ist. Sonic the Hedgehog spielte bisher weltweit über 100 Millionen US-Dollar ein.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sonic the Hedgehog: Kinofilm lässt die Kassen klingeln*


----------



## deadlyPinguin (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Kinofilm lässt die Kassen klingeln*

Ich mag es persönlich nicht, den Erfolg eines Filmes anhand der Einspielergebnisse zu messen. Immerhin hab ich vor 15 Jahren auch deutlich weniger für eine Kinobesucher bezahlt.

Interessanter waren da also Zuschauer zahlen.. Oder verkaufte Kino Tickets. 


Sonst ist das bestimmt nen unterhaltener Film der die Nostalgie-Bedürfnisse etwas befriedigt :p


----------



## DasTier81 (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Kinofilm lÃ¤sst die Kassen klingeln*



deadlyPinguin schrieb:


> Ich mag es persönlich nicht, den Erfolg eines Filmes anhand der Einspielergebnisse zu messen. Immerhin hab ich vor 15 Jahren auch deutlich weniger für eine Kinobesucher bezahlt.
> 
> Interessanter waren da also Zuschauer zahlen.. Oder verkaufte Kino Tickets.
> 
> ...



Stimmt aber bei wiki kannst du schonmal ungefähr sehen was die Jahre ausmachen 

Liste erfolgreicher Filme – Wikipedia

Unter Inflation 


Krass find ich das hier  

1937 
Schneewittchen und die sieben Zwerge 
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs 
 Vereinigte Staaten 
2 

66,6 $
1.113 $ (Inflation)
David Hand

Hat damals 66mio gekostet und wären heute umgerechnet fast 20x soviel


----------



## sunburst1988 (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Kinofilm lÃ¤sst die Kassen klingeln*



DasTier81 schrieb:


> 66,6 $
> 1.113 $ (Inflation)
> David Hand
> 
> Hat damals 66mio gekostet und wären heute umgerechnet fast 20x soviel



Das ist eben eine exponentiale Funktion... Bei 3,5% über 83 Jahre ist die Rechnung folgende:

66,6 * 1,035 ^83

Kannst du gerne nachrechnen.

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt sollte man vielleicht auch mal überlegen, ob jedes Jahr ein prozentualles Wirtschaftswachstum dauerhaft tragbar ist


----------



## DeineLtan (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Kinofilm lässt die Kassen klingeln*

Der Hintergedanke von Verfilmungen ist aber immer monetärer Natur. Sprich: man erhofft sich eine beliebte Spielereihe so gut es geht finanziell auszuschlachten und was wäre da besser geeignet als es zu verfilmen?

Solange der Film finanziell ein voller Erfolg ist, wird es Fortsetzungen geben, egal wie hanebüchen die Story auch sein mag.


----------



## dok81 (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Kinofilm lässt die Kassen klingeln*

Ich kann wirklich die Kritik nicht nachvollziehen....   war selber mit dem Sohn am WE im Kino - der Film ist ganz OK, und oft mit lustigen Szenen. Man muss einfach nicht alles so im Ernst nehmen und nur Spaß haben....


----------



## Palmdale (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Kinofilm lässt die Kassen klingeln*

Film war ganz okay, der Film war für meine 11jährige Begleitung schon allein aufgrund des Synchronsprechers gesetzt und Pflichtprogramm (Julien Bam..)


----------



## Grendizer (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Kinofilm lässt die Kassen klingeln*

Der Film war für einen "Kinderfilm" sehr gut. Persönlich fand ich es gut, dass sie nicht dieses "in your face" hatten, wo alles über-erklärt wird, ein Witz zu offensichtlich ist, Personen eher nerven weil sie zu sehr präsent sind...Fand auch, dass Jim Carrey nicht über-benutzt wurde. Es war für mich persönlich die richtige Dosis. 

Fand auch, dass man das Publikum nicht für dumm verkauft. Die Story läuft locker vor sich hin (see what I did there), die Witze fand ich und ein Bekannter (beide Ü30) oft gelungen. Natürlich haben nicht alle gezündet, aber das macht selten ein Film. 

Mein einziger Kritikpunkt ist, dass 



Spoiler



außer die Hauptfigur keiner schockiert ist, wenn sie Sonic das erste Mal sehen.



Fand Sonic auch besser als Detectiv Pikachu. Aber beide waren ok für Videospielverfilmung.

Was mich ein bisschen traurig stimmt ist, dass ich Sonic als Film, besser finde als "The Rise of Skywalker". Als Star Wars Fan tut diese Einsicht ein bisschen weh. Disney täte gut, die Franchise, die Fans, sowie das Publikum Ernst zu nehmen und ein bisschen Respekt zu zeigen. Der Film unterhält zwar, wenn man das Hirn ausschaltet, aber film-technisch ist es katastrophal.


----------



## MESeidel (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Sonic the Hedgehog: Kinofilm lässt die Kassen klingeln*

Ich war auch positiv überrascht - Jim Carrey in Bestform


----------

